# food and insults in french



## krebsad3

Bonsoir à tous!

    J'habite en France depuis quelques mois et j'ai remarqué plusieurs fois qu'il y a beaucoup d'insultes en français qui sont, en fait, des termes culinaires. ça me fait bien marrer et j'ai envie de bien apprendre ces termes.  Je ne connais que quelques uns comme (t'es une tarte, nouille, poire et quiche).  Connaissez-vous en d'autres?  Et pourriez-vous expliquer les différences entre ces termes (moi, je ne sais pas s'il y a quelques uns qui sont plus méchants que les autres).  Amusez-vous bien!


----------



## texasweed

Très amusant en effet!
Coté insultes, je suis nulle (20 years in the States, higher class...)
Je ne me sens plus dans mon assiette !
Mais "andouille" me vient à l'esprit. Ah! Le pays de la bouffe! On a la banane, la pêche, mais attention; on ne peut pas être au four et au moulin parce qu'il y a du pain sur la planche!


----------



## yunnn

à moi de t'aider ! bien que ça ne me demande pas beaucoup d'effort au contraire ça me fait bien marrer !
alors tarte et poire c'est pas très méchant, d'après moi , par contre si tu traites une fille de "grosse quiche",( = nulle, bete, conne) c'est possible qu'elle t'en renvoie une ! en effet envoyer des quiches à qqn veut aussi dire frapper
sinon dans les insultes... je cherche je cherche et je t'envoie une liste tout bientot


----------



## Mutichou

Il y a aussi « cornichon » (enfin ce n'est pas vraiment méchant).


----------



## krebsad3

Haha!  J'adore la langue française!  Et, en général, tous ces termes sont, plus ou moins, synonymes de "stupide" ou "bête"?


----------



## DearPrudence

Désolée, je ne peux pas t'aider, je suis vraiment *une quiche*. I've never heard someone say that to someone else but most of the time, said to oneself. I say it a lot when playing tennis:
"je suis vraiment une quiche, j'ai encore mis la balle dans le filet. Mais il faut dire que l'autre m'avait envoyé *une grosse patate/un pain*".
Not really an insult I'm afraid mais *camembert*, je fais ce que je peux.
I don't know if we still do say that: "camembert". It's what JP Papin's puppet in "Les Guignols de l'Info" kept on saying to say "shut up".

edit: Oh, my father (who's a real punk) tells me "*pauvre pomme*" (pov' pomme) (with that look on his face, don't worry   ) a lot. Maybe it's a euphemism to say "pauvre conne"  No, I hope it's pretty nice.


----------



## paulvial

banane : t'es une banane !!! (u stupid !!!) 
melon : very bad insult , deragatory, and racist   sometimes used towards north africans 
citrouille : avoir une téte comme un citrouille 
cochon : tu es une tête de cochon (your are stubborn ) 
              sale cochon / caillon    (dirty pig !)


----------



## Bastoune

Les rosbifs = Les Anglais


----------



## Agnès E.

Un thon = une femme très laide


----------



## paulvial

Bastoune said:
			
		

> Les rosbifs = Les Anglais


oui mais ce n'est pas une insulte !!!! ?


----------



## DearPrudence

Dans le même registre (edit: que celui d'Agnès, pas des Anglais  )
"(espèce de) *morue*"
"c'est un *boudin"*

edit: by the way, I don't think "rosbifs" is really pleasant to hear


----------



## paulvial

un maquereau   : a pimp


----------



## yunnn

ne pas oublier : boudin !!! c'est un boudin pour désigner qqn de très moche et un peu enrobé (eh oui c une spécialité française le boudin blanc !)
et aussi triple andouille pour qqn de bete
et aussi "poireau" pour désigner vulgairement la "chose" de monsieur...


----------



## edwingill

une bonne poire = sucker mug


----------



## Bastoune

paulvial said:
			
		

> oui mais ce n'est pas une insulte !!!! ?


 
Ah bon?  C'est un *compliment*, alors...?!?  

(Chez nous, on appelle les anglos des *têtes carrées.*)


----------



## paulvial

Bastoune said:
			
		

> Ah bon?  C'est un *compliment*, alors...?!?
> 
> (Chez nous, on appelle les anglos des *têtes carrées.*)


disons qu'il y a du bon rosbif et du moins bon !


----------



## Bastoune

yunnn said:
			
		

> ne pas oublier : boudin !!! c'est un boudin pour désigner qqn de très moche et un peu enrobé (eh oui c une spécialité française le boudin blanc !)


 
*Voilà du boudin!!!!   

*


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ma maigre contribution :
"T'es qu'un flan !" / "Quel flan !" / voire "Quel Flamby !" (mais ça c'est daté, non ? Y'en a encore des Flamby ???  )
(désolée c'est tout ce qu'il me vient, là, tout de go...)


----------



## Lezert

c'est vraiment à la limite du culinaire, mais, il y a la nourriture dans:
"il est con à bouffer du foin"


----------



## paulvial

être con comme une prune , (mais pourquoi estce qu'une prune serait con/ ou plutôt conne , je ne sais pas )


----------



## Lezert

"celui là, c'est pas la crème"  ( he is very very far from being the best one!)


----------



## DearPrudence

Peut-être parce qu'il en tient une couche.
(je sais, je m'éloigne)


----------



## Lezert

"Et cette grande asperge" (pour quelqu'un de grand et maigre)
"Il est triste comme un jour sans pain"
"Il fait toujours la soupe à la grimace"
"Il a des yeux de merlan frit"
"c'est un vrai maquereau"
"il raconte toujours des salades"
"il a une tête de chou"
"c'est un vieux crabe"


----------



## DearPrudence

"*tête d'oeuf*" (another of my father's expressions); no idea how to translate that


----------



## Bastoune

Have we reached the limit? Have we discussed this topic *un oeuf*?


----------



## Bastoune

In Québec "une grosse poutine" (poutine being French Fries with brown gravy and cheese curds) is like saying, "a tub-o-lard" for a girl.


----------



## DearPrudence

Oh, ça me rappelle Normand Lamour! ("Jacqueline dans la cuisine": quel chef-d'oeuvre!). Bref.
On a oublié: "*truie*", feminine version of "cochon". Quite/really insulting.


----------



## Agnès E.

*Il n'a pas inventé le fil à couper le beurre* => il est très bête.

Autrefois, le beurre se présentait en motte et l'on utilisait cet instrument très simple pour en couper des morceaux.


----------



## edwingill

purée  heck
ramener sa fraise to stick one's nose in.
presser quelqu'un comme un citron to squeeze somebody dry
il l'a eu dans le baba he was really had 
c'est la fin des haricots we've had it
il me court sur le haricot he gets on my nerves ou on my wick  he bugs me


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

"Attention aux prunes ! Les prunes comptent pas pour des brunes !" (ou le contraire ?   )


----------



## Lezert

Tant qu'on y est, n'oublions pas
"les dindes", ni les "oies"


----------



## paulvial

Lezert said:
			
		

> Tant qu'on y est, n'oublions pas
> "les dindes", ni les "oies"


oh , la vache !!
et les chèvres 
tu pues le bouc !


----------



## Lezert

et après tout, 
"allez vous faire cuire un oeuf!"


----------



## Lezert

je disais ça pour les "pisse vinaigre"


----------



## Cath.S.

> tu pues le bouc !


On ne mange pas de bouc ! Si ?  
J'en veux pas.


----------



## danielle_davout

Tête de lard ! à quelqu'un particulièrement têtu


----------



## danielle_davout

Gros lard !


----------



## danielle_davout

un vrai poireau


----------



## anangelaway

danielle_davout said:
			
		

> un vrai poireau


 
Ha! C'est marrant, je n'ai jamais entendu celle-ci, elle vient d'où?


----------



## danielle_davout

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Quelle soupe aux légumes ! Ce film est un vrai navet, Mariah Carey est un vrai concombre et elle est aussi glamoureuse qu'un champignon empoisonné ! Le réalisateur est un vrai poireau d'avoir tourné un film aussi c.. avec une simili-actrice aussi pourrie ! Si vous êtes aux légumes, allez-y ! Vraiment indigeste... 
Louise

Qui fait mieux ?
[/FONT]


----------



## danielle_davout

anangelaway said:
			
		

> Ha! C'est marrant, je n'ai jamais entendu celle-ci, elle vient d'où?


aucune idée ! 
je suis un vrai poireau = je suis un manche


----------



## danielle_davout

Puree, tu m'appelles Tomate ?T'es *un vrai poireau* toi.
Si tu continues a me prendre pour une pov' *pomme,*
je te presserai la poire et on verra quelle jus
l'en sortira.
Fais gaffe, banane, je suis pas le dernier des choux-fleur. 

(Le Vengeur Masqué le 12 Juin 2000 - 16:23:28 )


----------



## danielle_davout

Lynda Lemay a déjà joué au même jeu
dans Macédoine !

J'me fais pas d'illusions 
On drague pas du boudin 
A moins d'être cornichon


----------



## anangelaway

danielle_davout said:
			
		

> aucune idée !
> je suis un vrai poireau = je suis un manche


D'accord. Merci.


----------



## jakey

Une vieille bique ~ an old bag.
Une vieille croûte ~ an old bag/narrow-minded person.
Quel porc ! ~ what a pig!
Quelle grosse patate ! ~ what a fatty!


----------



## danielle_davout

être soupe au lait (être irascible) suscptible de se mettre en colère aussi vite que le lait ne monte et déborde
gros plein de soupe = gros
marchand de soupe
raconter des salades


----------



## danielle_davout

tu as rien dans le citron (= tu as rien dans la tête)


----------

